# [SOLVED] pci in slot 01 error



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

i have no sound in my computer..i have a hp pavillon 6545c, 64 mb, intel processor 500 mhz.....
when i boot my computer that appear

error
ressource conflict - pci in slot 01
bus:01, device:08, function:00

error 
ressource conflict - pci in slot 01
bus:01, device:08, function:01

error
ressource conflict - pci in slot 01
bus:01, Device:08, Function:02

Press to setup, to resume

i need help

my email is [email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

Is this a new install? Or did you install anything else?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

that not i new install..i got the computer since 3 years..... i don,t remember when but the sound do a sound like a crash ....after that i reboot and that appear that message....there are time the message don't appear just go normaly..there is a sound....but ime like today he appear and i don,t have a sound..... i take the computer to a technician and he said to me that the computer don,t have problems .....but the problem still there....

so i need help....

sorry for my english ....

Jennifer

mmmm hablas espanol?..... do you speak spanish? if yes.. but you can speak here spanish....can you send me a e-mail....in spanish with the explication.....please

thanks

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Si, puedo hablar español, pero, no perfecto.........Ingles es mi lengua primera. Voy a buscar por otra persona........espera.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

bueno como tu quieras aunque yo creo que te voy a entender igual.... hablo frances tambien...pero el ingles es mi tercer idioma que hablo so esta muy lejitos jeje


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tiene Windows en Ingles o Español?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

en frances.....pero no hay problema yo se como se llaman las cosas en ingles


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, bueno,

Start button, run, then type msinfo32, ok.........go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

si no es eso me lo decis


0	Horloge système
1	Clavier standard 101/102 touches ou Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Contrôleur d'interruptions programmable
3	Port de communication (COM2)
4	Port de communication (COM1)
5	Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
6	Contrôleur de lecteur de disquette standard
7	Port imprimante (LPT1)
8	Horloge système CMOS/temps réel
9	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
9	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
9	IRQ SCI utilisé par bus ACPI
10	Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
10	Rockwell PCI Modem Enumerator
10	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
10	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.0
10	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
11	D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
11	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
11	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
12	Port souris compatible PS/2
13	Coprocesseur arithmétique
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No me gusta:

10 Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem 
10 Rockwell PCI Modem Enumerator 
10 Master Riptide PCI Audio Device 
10 Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.0 


Hay cosas connectados a com 1 y com 2?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

y como veo si hay cosas conectada a com 1 y com 2 ..... yo lo tengo conectado detras es ...la imprimadora....la el monitor....los speaker....la carta de network..... el teclado...el raton..y un usb....nada mas.... yo compre la computadora asi.... con lo que hay adentro nucna le he tocado adentro....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Vamos a tratar algo.....sabe como accesso su bios?

Hay opciones allá para disable com ports o serial ports.....

Guardar cambios...........


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

si eso se como ir alla es f1 pues en el mensaje que dice ahi arribita lo que me sale pues dice como entrar.....


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

hello?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Puede a buscar para opciones "DISABLE" los com ports (serial ports) ?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

si ok y dpesues que hago?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cambian para decir DISABLE....y guardar los cambios.........y otra vez, vamos a ver los IRQs. Espero una de las problemas pueden a cambiar a otra IRQ.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

bueno primero que todo fui a bios despues a i/o device configuration despues le di a disable a serial port a y serial port b .....no se si era asi o si era eso....si no es pues no se como ir a hacerle el disable a los com..... aqui te va lo que em dijiste de ahorita pero depsues del cambio

0	Horloge système
1	Clavier standard 101/102 touches ou Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Contrôleur d'interruptions programmable
3	(libre)
4	Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
5	D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
5	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
6	Contrôleur de lecteur de disquette standard
7	Port imprimante (LPT1)
8	Horloge système CMOS/temps réel
9	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
9	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
9	IRQ SCI utilisé par bus ACPI
10	Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
10	Rockwell PCI Modem Enumerator
10	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
10	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.0
10	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
12	Port souris compatible PS/2
13	Coprocesseur arithmétique
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Caca.... 

No se como decir eso, pero, sabe como abrir la computadora, y tambien a moverse una tarejeta a otra PCI slot?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

no querida.....pero yo mire en otros foros que la tenia que cambiar a otro slot.....si eso me toca pues la llevare donde compre la computadora que todavia tengo garantia.....

pero si hize la buena cosa o no?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Caray...........entonces, es mejor para ellos........creo que es una problema con los IRQs. Explica todos que trato..........y suerte........


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

entonces vuelvo a dejarlo como estaba en enabled?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No creo que es importa..........es mi opinion ellos necessitan hacer misma cosa para arreglar.....pero, como quiera.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

a bueno....muchas gracias de toda forma


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

por nada........tiene un buen dia, o noche


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

se me olvido decirte si te sirbe este dato para mi problema cuando voy a control panel y despues system ....despues creo que se llama gestionario o lo que sea..... en fin la segunda cosa arriba....depsues voy a sonido juego y video y ahi veo una ? en amarillo que es el riptide PCI game controller


por si las moscas...te acuerdas de algo en mi problema


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jennicor:_
> *por si las moscas...*


  

Actualmente, este controller no afecta nada, por que no necesita un IRQ. Tiene un game pad o joystick attado?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

para nada lo unico que se es que ahi conecto el volumen en esa placa....osea hay un lugar pa el volumen pa la conection de los speakers


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Entonces, no preocúpese por lo para ahora.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

holaaaaaaaaa


ya arregle mi problemaaaa......abri la computadora y pues movi la carta de sonido....y pues la volvi a meter al mismo lugar y ya me sirbe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Que bueno.....!   

Pero, apaga la sistema, y incina otra vez para confirmar todavia sirve......

Si sirve, la problema estaba no estaba seguro en la PCI slot.......


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

dejame ver


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

ya volvi....ya reinicie la compu......y ve todo lo mismo.....sigue el volumen ahi 


es que ahora ya no aparece ni en el mensaje ese al principio cuando reiniciaba


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Voy a marcar este 'thread' SOLVED!


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

listo jeje


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Estaba pensando, puedo a ver los IRQs otra vez solo para mi informacion........quiero ver como cambian o si cambian.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

ok mire aqui te van:

0	Horloge système
1	Clavier standard 101/102 touches ou Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Contrôleur d'interruptions programmable
3	Port de communication (COM2)
4	Port de communication (COM1)
5	Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
6	Contrôleur de lecteur de disquette standard
7	Port imprimante (LPT1)
8	Horloge système CMOS/temps réel
9	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
9	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
9	IRQ SCI utilisé par bus ACPI
10	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
10	Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
10	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
10	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
11	D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
11	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
11	IRQ Holder ACPI pour PCI IRQ Steering
12	Port souris compatible PS/2
13	Coprocesseur arithmétique
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(r) 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, pocito Ingles, did you update the modem driver and the display adapter driver......they both changed..........


Antes: 

10 Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem 
10 Rockwell PCI Modem Enumerator 
10 Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.0 

Despues: 

10 Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller 
10 Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator 
y donde esta la modem? Enumerator no es misma.

La modem sirve?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

si fui al website de hp y le hize un uptade al intel graphics.....que si el modem sirbe? pues no se yo uso cable hace ya como 2 anos que no lo uso.....lo que si se es que cambio el coso del modem pero hay una secion reservada para el modem en device manager


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bueno, si sirve para ti, sirve para mi............... 

La modem no es importa si no usas  Si sirve, bueno, si no, nada pasa.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

mire fui aca.....estan las explicationes del uptade en frances y en ingles

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/softwa...533en&prodId=hppavilion18973&lc=en&sw_lang=fr

lo uncio que espero es que siga bueno para muchooooo rato


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Voy a divinar, la modem no sirve, por que no esta en la lista de IRQs.....enumeration sirve solo para cosas en moda de dos.........posible en 'device manager' hay una cosa bajo 'other devices' o con una marca ! exclamacion?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

pues no no hay nignun ! ni ?....peor mire lo que hay en device manager d elo que te hablo del modem.....osea antes de que te ponga lo que hay te digo que yo no tengo la opcion de en donde dice add and remove programnas y depsues instalation windows o algo asi y depsues communication pues no tengo la option marcada de access to distance (algo asi)


lo que sale en device manager de modem esta
HCFMODEM 
- Conexant pci modem enumerator

y otra section es 
Modem
- Rockwell HCF 56k Data Fax PCI Modem

fui a las opcion de la ultima secion y pues dice que funciona bien que esta en el com 3 o algo asi


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

y otra section es 
Modem 
- Rockwell HCF 56k Data Fax PCI Modem 


Y este, Resources, cual IRQ?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta pero dejame ver en los properties del ultimo 


mire lo que sale pero en frances....

La ressource d'interruption (IRQ) assignée à ce modem peut ne pas apparier l'interruption que des applications de DOS devraient être configurées pour utiliser. Les configurations correctes pour des applications de DOS à l'aide de ce modem sont montrées ci-dessous.
ontrées ci-dessous.Aucun changement n'est exigé aux configurations de matériel de modem, il déjà est correctement installé. Cette note se rapporte seulement aux applications de configuration de DOS qui utilisent ce modem.

te lo voy a traducir

la resource d'Inturuption (irq) assinada a ese modem puede no aparecer en l'Inturuption que las aplicationes de dos deverian de estar configuradas para ser utilisadas....las configurationes correctas para aplication de dos a la ayuda del modem esta abajito....ningun cambio esta exigido a las configurationes de este material...que ya esta bien instalado... esta nota no mas es para las aplicationes de configurationes de dos que usa este modem (algo asiiii es la traduction)

depsues lo que esta abjito dice

Ressource turbocom
POrt de communication : none
Adresse de base (hex) :none
requete d'interruption: None

turbocom vip (tm)
brevet en instance de turbocom vip

comptatabilité de dos accomplie avec turbocom vip par pacific commware inc, ashland, oregon


me decis que fue que no entendiste en lo que deje en frances


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Pues, creo que hay una problema con la IRQ......no hay mas IRQs por la modem........sin embargo, no usas, no es importa......

possible, si quieras 'disable' los com ports otra vez, es posible la modem puede encontrar uno de ellos.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

eso era donde ?....es que cuando yo fui a ver el bios fui a i/o device y le puse a port a y port b disable y eso me puso la pirnter todo mallll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cual tipo de impresora (printer)? Esta conectada a LPT port, no?

Los com ports son animales differentes.....no tocas LPT1.....solo serial o com ports.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

...no se esta conectada al lugar donde va la printer...es un desketjet de hp


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Puede a ver cual tipo de conectora? Parece como telephonica? o es mas largo......como en este photo, arriba.......

http://www.howstuffworks.com/serial-port.htm


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

si es la larga tiene el mismo dibujito y todo


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Si la impresora esta conectada a LPT1, la mas grande en el photo, y mas arriba.....si cambia los com ports a "disabled" en ningun manera affecta la impresora.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

a pues esa ves que lo hize tenia que imprimir unas imagenes y eso no queria hasta que un momento si pudo.....puede que no alla sido como puede que si



pero para disabled los port como decis si era en el bios depsues i/o device y disable port a y port b?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No entiende completo..........la impresora sirve o no?

En bios hay otra opcion aparte com ports, no.........se dice LPT ports o parallel ports, y opciones para ECP, EPP, Bi-directional, no?

Creo que es posible a 'disable' los com ports sin problemas con la impresora.


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

pues si sirbe .......y no entiendo de lo que me hablas


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

y los com ports todavia estan 'disabled' o 'enabled'

Todo esta bien, o no?


----------



## jennicor (Nov 24, 2002)

estan en enabled y si todo esta bien


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ah, ok, bueno........estaba pensando la impresora no sirve con los com ports............


----------

